# erratic extraction...any ideas



## BeanandComeandGone (Jun 11, 2015)

My extraction starts out perfect, nice dark thin mousetails, towards the end of the extraction, the pour becomes more and more erratic, and irregular causing splashing in the cup.

Does anyone have any ideas, could it be the machine or is more likely to be my technique?

Will try and post a video tomorrow.

Brewing on a barista express.

- Thanks


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Channelling?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds like channeling. Definitely try and post a video including the shot prep.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds like a distribution fault.

What is your dose & tamp routine?


----------



## BeanandComeandGone (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks guys, top tips on reducing channeling?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Try making sure the grinds fall evenly in the basket. Dosing straight into the basket outside of the portafilter can help. There is a good tutorial video on Home Barista about it.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

You could also try a bit of nutation... sorts all manner of ills out!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

There are quite a few things that can cause channeling, and because of this you will get quite a few answers as to what to try out.

So to add to the pool:

Make sure you have the correct amount of coffee in your basket. Both too little and too much can cause channeling.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Plus . What the coffee ? At what point is it gaining speed ? ( at 20 g 30g ? )

Are you having " back end blow out " on longer extractions


----------

